# PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006



## siluro 1211 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

da mein langjähriger Angelkamerad leider nächstes Jahr im Mai keine Zeit hat mitzugehen, wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand Lust hätte mitzugehen.Ich möchte in der KW 19 gehen. Wir campen dort wild und gehen in kein Angelcamp. Ich bin nun schon einige Jahre regelmäßig 1-2 mal im Jahr am Po und kenne mich dort auch ganz gut aus. Wer noch Infos benötigt bitte eine e-mail schicken. Ich komme übrigens aus dem Heilbronner Raum. #h #h 

Gruß Siluro 1211 

Und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich allen Boardies. |wavey:


----------



## Joachim Krüger (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

Hallo Siluro,

ich werde vom 11. Juni bis zum 18. Juni am Po sein. Allerdings in einem Wallercamp in Porto Viro. Bin an aktuellen Informationen sehr interessiert.

Gruß


----------



## siluro 1211 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

Hi Joachim,

was für Infos benötigst du denn?

Gruß Siluro 1211


----------



## peterle09 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

Hi, siluro 1211
Ich war schon 3 mal am Ebro. Po würde mich auch seeehr reizen.
Kannst Du mir mal bitte Infos geben?
Danke
Also alles wenn´s dir nichts ausmacht.


----------



## siluro 1211 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

hi Peterle,

natürlich beantworte ich alle Fragen und gebe auch Infos. Aber du mußt schon sagen was du ungefähr wissen möchtest. Das Thema ist so vielseitig, ich glaub da könnt ich ja 2 Stunden schreiben. Also, frag mich einfach!

Gruß Siluro 1211


----------



## posengucker (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

Hi Siluro,

erzähl mal ein bischen, 

- mit welcher Montage hauptsächlich (Knochen; Boje; UPose) gefischt wird,

- ob ein Boot zur Verfügung steht

- wo das Camp aufgeschlagen wird (Sandbank oder im Aufwald am Ufer)

lg
Werner


----------



## peterle09 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

Hallo siluro 1211
Mich interessiert vor allem wo und wie da mit dem Wildcampen ist.
In Spanien ist es ja "verboten"
Was kostet die Angellizenz ,was die kostet und wo es zu bekommen ist?
Wie ist es mit lagerfeuer?
Gibt es da genug köderfische?
Ich lese immer nur Po delta, gibt es nur da gute aussichten?
Hast du auch weiter flußaufwerts erfahrung?
usw.
|bla: " Ich könnte zwei stunden fragen


----------



## posengucker (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*



			
				Peterle09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese immer nur Po delta, gibt es nur da gute aussichten?
> Hast du auch weiter flußaufwerts erfahrung?



siluro 1211 bezieht sich doch auf den Mittellauf und nicht aufs Delta.

lg
Werner


----------



## siluro 1211 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

hallo zusammen,

wie gesagt gehe nicht über ein Angelcamp dorthin. Ich hab schon einige am Delta und am Mittellauf ausprobiert. Die Fischerei vom Boot(speziell klopfen) ist meiner Meinug nach schon ziemlich ausgereizt. Ich kenne bis jetzt 2-3 Stellen zwischen Ostiglia und Borgoforte die man gut mit dem PKW erreichen kann. Im April 05 hatten wir massive Probleme wegen langem Regens und aufgeweichtem Grund. Da ich sowieso einen anderen PKW brauchte hab ich mir dann einen Geländewagen gekauft. Es ist trotzdem sehr schwierig einen passenden Platz zum Wasser hin zu finden( er sollte ja auch gut sein). Im September gings dann ganz gut. Ein Platz bei Borgoforte hat ein sehr großes Buhnenfeld mit Steinschüttung und ist mit dem PKW sehr gut zu erreichen. Allerdings ist das ein Park wo ab und zu mal jemand vorbeikommt.Mit der Polizei hatte ich noch nie Ärger(bis jetzt), obwohl die einige male am Damm vorbeifuhren.Auch nicht mit anderen Leuten, die alle freundlich sind.
Lagerfeuer mache ich grundsätzlich keine, außer an dem oben genannten Platz, der über eine angelegte Feuerstelle verfügt. Ich habe ein kleines stabiles Schlauchboot dabei das ich zum Bojen setzen verwende. Vom Angelplatz sind es ca. 80-100m Buhnenfläche(stehendes Wasser) bis zur Po-Strömung. Wir hatten im Sep. die Buhne abgespannt ohne Ärger zu bekommen. In Fünf Tagen hatten wir 5 Fische bis 180cm gefangen.Ich fische 2 Ruten mit der Boje und 1 Rute Grund U-Pose. Lizenz gibts in Mantova beim Fischereiamt und dann muß man bei der Post bezahlen(23 Euro letztes Jahr).
Ich lasse mir die Karten über einen Bekannten schicken, der jemanden in Mantova kennt. Dann kann ich auch am WE gleich loslegen. Schwierig wirds nur bei Hochwasser, da kann ich dann mit dem Boot auch nicht fahren wegen zu starker Strömung. Deshalb erkundige ich mich auch immer ein paar Tage vorher und bin auch urlaubsmäsig flexibel. In Mai besteht aber normal keine große Hochwassergefahr. Vieleicht leihen wir uns über den Bekannten ja mal ein Boot. Dann hast du natürlich die besten Chancen weil du überall hinkommst und Plätze anviesieren kannst(Echolot.usw). Wer mir noch Ratschläge mit guten Plätzen geben kann, nehm ich dankend an. Wie gesagt direkt in der PoStrömung brauchst du ein richtiges Boot, sonst ist das auch mit der Bojenfischerei zu schwierig.Wer noch was wissen will einfach melden.Übrigens braucht Ihr für die Lizenz eine gut lesbare Fotokopie
(Vorder-und Rückseite) vom Personalausweis. Ein Passbild habe ich auch immer sicherheitshalber dabei.Ein letzter Punkt noch, Köfis waren immer schwer zu bekommen, weshalb wir im Sep. auch welche von zu Hause mitgenommen haben(Schleien,Rotfedern). Keine Ahnung, vieleicht können wir ja noch in Zukunft lernen wie das besser klappt mit den Köfis. Aale gibts im Angelgeschäft.

Gruß Siluro|wavey: #h


----------



## posengucker (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

Hi Siluro,

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos.

lg
Werner


----------



## peterle09 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

siluro 1211 respekt:m 
Super Beitrag. Toll Danke.
Damit komme ich schon viel weiter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

ja danke!super beitrag!
ich spiele mich eh schon länger mit dem gedanken mal ohne camp runter zu fahren.
ich hätte sogar ein 6ps schlauchboot wo du zu zweit drauf fischen kannst.somit wäre ich eigentlich eh voll unabhängig:q
freu mich schon auf die kommende saison!lg aus wien
rob


----------



## posengucker (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*



			
				 Rob schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte sogar ein 6ps schlauchboot wo du zu zweit drauf fischen kannst.somit wäre ich eigentlich eh voll unabhängig



Aber bitte nicht am Grande Po, höchsten in strömungsarmen Bereichen zum Bojenspannen oder in ruhigen Seitenarmen.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

natürlich:m
mit der gurke fahr ich ja nicht am grossen umher!nur so wie wir halt auch schon.
sollten wir uns mal überlegen wenn wir im sommer bei uns schlechte bedingungen haben!lg rob


----------



## wallerangler (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

hallo also ich gehe immer in camps da ich dort gute boote und auch infos erhalte wo die waller sich zur zeit aufhalten . bis jetzt war es immer so das ich die großen (über 2 meter ) immer in der haubtstromung zum biss verleiten konnte die buhnen sind meiner meihnung nach nur top stellen auf große wenn es kalt wasser unter 5 crad oder das wasser über die buhnen fließt wo man dann natürlich wieder nur mit einen vernünftigen boot fischen kann . mit 6 ps würde ich nie am po fischen das kommt ja dem selbstmord nah .


----------



## peterle09 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

Hallo
Habe noch eine Frage zu Angelnlizenz.
Mein Schwager (Italiener) sagte mir das es eine Jahreslizenz fur ganz italien gibt und es nicht gebiets bezogen ist.
Stimmt das?
Gruß Peter


----------



## siluro 1211 (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: PO-Mittellauf Mai 2006*

Hallo,

du bekommst 2 Scheine. Das eine ist die Berechtigung für das  Gebiet *Provincia di Mantova*, und gilt für *3* Monate und nennt sich *Licenza Di* *Pesca*.

Das zweite ist so eine Art Zahlschein und nennt sich *F.I.P.S.A.S.* . Er wird dann erst beim Bezahlen in der Post ausgestellt. Mit diesem Zahlschein der gleichzeitig als eine Art Jahresfischereischein gilt wird bei der Post bezahlt. Er Gilt für *1* Jahr ab Ausgabedatum!! 

Das Büro der Fischereibehörde von Mantova ist in der *Via dei Toscani 3 *in Mantova.

Also, erst mal mit gut lesbarer Fotokopie(beidseitig) vom Personalausweis und Passbild zur Fischereibehörde. Da bekomst du die Licenza di Pesca. Danach gehts auf die Post und dort wird bezahlt und man bekommt den Jahresschein F.I.P.S.A.S. Wie schon erwähnt waren das 2005 noch 23 Euro. Bitte nicht das Passbild vergessen , auch wenn es nicht gebraucht wird. Ein Bekannter von mir mußte 2003 noch ein Passbild mitbringen. Ich brauchte das 2005 nicht mehr. Aber das kann sich bei den gemütlichen(und sehr netten) Italienern ja schnell ändern. So und nun Viel Spaß beim Angeln und Petri Heil|wavey: 

Gruß Siluro 1211


----------

